# Overeem: Fedor Doesn't Want To Fight Me



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*OVEREEM: FEDOR DOESN'T WANT TO FIGHT ME *











> Alistair Overeem is on the hunt for Fedor Emelianenko, and according to the K-1 and Pride veteran from Holland, the world's top heavyweight is ducking a fight with him.
> 
> The Strikeforce heavyweight champion talked about his long standing challenge to Fedor, on the heels of the announcement that he would return on June 26 in Strikeforce to face Fabricio Werdum.
> 
> ...


Source:
http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=11417&zoneid=2

What do you guys think of this?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont think its Fedor or Fedors management. I think its Strikeforce attempting to protect there investment. Overeem creates some big problems for anyone that fights him. His stand up is excellent, his ground game is as good as almost any other heavyweights, he is extremely strong and has one of the best clinch games of any fighter on the planet. Strikeforce might feed Fedor another lesser heavyweight after Werdum considering how well getting Hendo panned out for them. Point of all this being, Fedor and his management are about money, they dont give a shit who Fedor fights, Strikeforce on the other hand has a shit load of money tied up in Fedor and cant afford to have him lose right now.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I think there are fighters to beat Fedor, but I think Overeem would get knocked silly, and be made to look foolish against him. IN MY OPINION Overeem is hiding from the top competition as blatantly as anyone, right behind his pharmaceuticals.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i dont care about either of these guys.

but its always funny ppl said Overeem is ducking Fedor when its clear it was Fedor ducking Overeem for awhile.

which is kinda sad cuz Overeem isnt even a top 5 guy.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I dont think anybody is ducking anybody here. 

They are fighters and if the correct amount of $$$$$$$$$$ was on the table they would fight. 

Personally I dont care for either of these guys. One claims to be the best HW in the world but wont prove it, the other is the Strikeforce HW champ for 2 years and refused to defend his title. Both can go f#ck off.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

JimmyJames said:


> I dont think anybody is ducking anybody here.
> 
> They are fighters and if the correct amount of $$$$$$$$$$ was on the table they would fight.


Money being a motivating factor for Fedor is not exactly true! The UFC offered Fedor more money then Strikeforce to fight for them. Instead, out of loyalty to M-1, he chose the lesser organization. I really do believe M-1 has more of a say on who Fedor fights and don't fight.



JimmyJames said:


> Personally I dont care for either of these guys. *One claims to be the best HW in the world but wont prove it,* the other is the Strikeforce HW champ for 2 years and refused to defend his title. Both can go f#ck off.


In defense of Fedor, Andre Arlovski and Tim Sylvia were both on the top ten when Fedor fought them. The man Fedor is about to face is also on the top ten, not some bum Strikeforce found sleeping in a telephone booth at the local bus station. How exactly is he not proving it?


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> In defense of Fedor, Andre Arlovski and Tim Sylvia were both on the top ten when Fedor fought them. The man Fedor is about to face is also on the top ten, not some bum Strikeforce found sleeping in a telephone booth at the local bus station. How exactly is he not proving it?


2 fights that mattered (arguably) in the 5 years since PRIDE died doesnt make you the best. 


I'm not even going to get into this. I hate talking about Fedor.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just think this is Overeems way of calling Fedor out, obviously he has to get past Rogers first, I have Overeem to win the Rogers fight.

Thinking of Overeem as a can is stupidity, I'm not taking about the opponent Overeem has face over the last few years thats irrelevant, the guys strength and technique has improved by miles over the last few years regardless of who he has forgot in MMA or K-1, Overeem is at his athletic peak, has the best stand up in MMA, only guy in his stand up league in MMA is Anderson Silva, the guy looks to of seriously improved.

I would not be surprised if Overeem takes out Rogers then Fedor only to be scouted out for a UFC contract by the the end of this year or early next


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I hope he wins against rogers, than we will see who is ducking who


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

It's pretty obvious to me that M-1 is ducking Overeem, considering they said that they wouldn't fight Overeem because they THINK he might be on steroids and in the next sentence say that they would rather fight Barnett, who is a PROVEN steroid user.

if Fedor loses, M-1 loses their free meal ticket, so yeah, I imagine they hand pick all his fights.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Fedor ducking fighters?Good heavens no! that cannot be! Fedor is teh greatest of all time, he fights anyone and everyone!.... :sarcastic09:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This is ridiculous. I am completely confident that Fedor is not ducking Overeem. He is just hyping himself up. He needs to be focused on Rogers right now because if he loses then Fedor really won't want to fight him since he doesn't have the belt anymore. :thumb02:


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

If i remember correctly, Mirko was on a huge winning spree before he got to fight him.. he asked for that fight many times.. then finally he got it and could be he thought Fedor was ducking him.. he was wrong..

So, go ahead think that he is ducking you.. that is what he wants you to think..


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

*Fedor mngt. declined?*

He said Fedor's management declined the fight between him and Fedor. What's the story?


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

supposedly one of the guys in fedors camp used to be an aquaintance of alistair and knows how hard he trains etc. etc.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah, he did a while ago. Said that he didnt prove anything and called him a steroid bully.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Fedor's mgmt. is afraid of Overeem. If Fedor ducks Overeem after he beats Werdum, Fedor can kiss his legacy goodbye.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fraudor's legacy is built on lies anyway. Just look how hyped this clown was because he managed to do well against the phony.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

What you didn't hear?

Valdim (Manager/M-1): We do not want to fight Alistair he is a steriod cattle (well ok that's reasonable) we seek a fight with Josh Barnett insted.....? WTF?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

They want Fedor to fight the squeaky clean, not steroidy at all, Barnett?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

And Werdum...Fraudor's constant ducking of top competition is mind-boggling.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Didn't you hear? Barnett was framed by Affliction. :sarcastic12:


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Even if Barnett is on roids, he doesn't look half as imposing as Ubereem. Fedor probably figures he won't be thrown around like a rag doll like Reem did to Rogers tonight, considering Rodgers took Fedor down with zero effort.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ubereem will definitely do so....just because Fraudor isn't strong.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

If this fight happens, I'm gonna put all my points into Overeem.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Fraudor's legacy is built on lies anyway. Just look how hyped this clown was because he managed to do well against the phony.


Fraudor! Love it!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I just think this is Overeems way of calling Fedor out, obviously he has to get past Rogers first, I have Overeem to win the Rogers fight.
> 
> Thinking of Overeem as a can is stupidity, I'm not taking about the opponent Overeem has face over the last few years thats irrelevant, the guys strength and technique has improved by miles over the last few years regardless of who he has forgot in MMA or K-1, Overeem is at his athletic peak, has the best stand up in MMA, only guy in his stand up league in MMA is Anderson Silva, the guy looks to of seriously improved.
> 
> I would not be surprised if Overeem takes out Rogers then Fedor only to be scouted out for a UFC contract by the the end of this year or early next


Thought I would bump this topic to show my long time thoughts about Overeem, to Show people like Roflcopter what I am taking about when I talk about Overeem even without the influance of him just coming of his impressive win against Rogers,


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

alizio said:


> i dont care about either of these guys.
> 
> but its always funny ppl said Overeem is ducking Fedor when its clear it was Fedor ducking Overeem for awhile.
> 
> which is kinda sad cuz Overeem isnt even a top 5 guy.


lol....


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Overeem has been avoiding top competition (in mma) for years, he should not be pointing fingers. 

M-1 is shady, but almost on par with most other shady entities in combat sports. They prevent Fedor from fighting, not fedor; he will fight just about anyone on the planet. 

Hope the fight is made though.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

JimmyJames said:


> I dont think anybody is ducking anybody here.
> 
> They are fighters and if the correct amount of $$$$$$$$$$ was on the table they would fight.
> 
> Personally I dont care for either of these guys. One claims to be the best HW in the world but wont prove it, the other is the Strikeforce HW champ for 2 years and refused to defend his title. Both can go f#ck off.


Incorrect because if that was true Fedor would be fighting in the UFC for ridiculous money


----------

